# Boot Manager stuck at Loading...



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to use boot manager on encounterICS as a phone ROM(was on CM7 when I setup the phone ROM) and the first time boot manager booted up it said I needed to turn off wifi, so I did, and now it stalls at Loading... and does nothing. I've uninstalled multiple times and nothing is working.

EDIT 
And by stuck I mean the bar at the top that says Loading... just stays there when normally a white bar goes across the top.

EDIT
After leaving BM like that for a good 10 minutes I got another error message saying I need to turn off wifi even though I was on data, after that it booted up fine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

